# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  عن اتفاقية القضاء على جميع اشكال التمييز ضد المرأة

## طالبة حقوق

:Glasses:  :Glasses:  :Glasses:  
*اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة* 

اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة هي بالفعل اتفاقية هامة وخاصة بحقوق النساء بما تحتويه من ثلاثين(30) مادة تدعو العالم بصيغتها الملزمة قانوناً إلى منح المرأة حق المساواة في الحياة ال
وبما أن التمييز ضد المرأة يشكل انتهاكاً لمبدأ المساواة في الحقوق واحترام كرامة الإنسان وعقبة أمام مشاركة المرأة في التنمية الشاملة كان لا بد لملتقى المرأة للدراسات والتدريب أن يتخذ هذه الاتفاقية إطار عمل ينطلق من خلاله لتحقيق أهدافه المتمثلة بنشر الوعي الحقوقي والقانوني في أوساط فئة المجتمع دون تمييز. وكانت هذه السلسلة التي تقدم للقارئ المفاهيم والمواد المتعلقة بالاتفاقية ليسهل مقارنتها مع القوانين المحلية ومن ثم المطالبة بتعديل التشريعات المحلية التي تعمل على التمييز وتتناقض مع نص مواد الاتفاقية. 
سياسية والعامة وال
وملتقى المرأة للدراسات والتدريب يؤمن بأن الخطوة الأولى للمطالبة بالحق تكمن في المعرفة والوعي بتلك الحقوق لذا نحاول المساهمة في الكشف عن الغموض وتوصيل المعلومات بطريقة سهلة عبر سلسلة(سؤال وجواب), وفي هذه المبادرة نحاول أن نصنف مواد الاتفاقية بحسب الحقوق الخاصة به
ج: إن اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة تريد أن تعطي المرأة الحقوق التالية: 
ا حيث نخصص كل سلسلة لحق من الحقوق. 
حقوق المدنية, وإلى تكافؤ فرص التحاقها بالتعليم وفرص التوظيف والأجر. 
*س: ماذا يعني التمييز ضد المرأة؟* 
ج: التمييز ضد المرأة يعني التفرقة بين الرجل على أساس الجنس أي لأنه ذكر ولأنها أنثى وتكون نتيجة ذلك أو هدفه التقليل من مكانة المرأة, أو عدم الاعتراف بحقوق المرأة كإنسان مما يحرمها من حقها في التمتع بحقوقها السياسية أو الاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية أو المدنية أو الثقافية...الخ. 
س: متى صدرت اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة؟ 
س: متى بدء نفاذ أو تطبيق اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة؟ 
ج: صدرت اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في تاريخ 18 ديسمبر 1979م. 
س: متى بدء نفاذ أو تطبيق اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة؟ 
ج: بدء نفاذ أو تطبيق اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في تاريخ 3 سبتمبر 1981م.
س: من هي الجهة التي أصدرت اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة؟ 
ج: الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة هي التي أصدرت اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. 
س: كم عدد مواد اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة؟ 
ج: عدد مواد اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة 30 مادة. 

1- مساواة المرأة مع الرجل في الدستور والقوانين. 
2- المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في الحياة اليومية. 
3- المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في الحقوق السياسية. 
4- المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في مجال العمل الحكومي والدبلوماسي وفي المنظمات الدولية.
5- المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في الحق في الجنسية لهم ولأبنائهم. 
6- مساواة المرأة و الرجل في التربية والتعليم, والمنح الدراسية. 
7- المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في العمل. 
8- المساواة بين المرأة والرجل أمام القانون. 
9- القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في الريف. 
10- المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في جميع الأمور المتعلقة بالزواج والطلاق. 
11- مكافحة بغاء المرأة وجميع أشكال الاتجار بها واستغلالها جنسياً. 
س: هل الحكومة اليمنية ملزمة بتطبيق اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة؟ 
ج: نعم, الحكومة اليمنية ملزمة بتطبيق
س: لماذا وكيف أصبحت اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة ملزمة للحكومة اليمنية؟ 
اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في اليمن.
ج: تعتبر اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة ملزمة للحكومة اليمنية لأن الحكومة اليمنية قامت بالتوقيع بالموافقة عليها عن طريق المصادقة(الموافقة) عليها من السلطة التشريعية في تاريخ 30 مايو 1984م. 
س: ما هي الخطوات التي يجب على الحكومة اتخاذها من أجل تطبيق القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في اليمن؟ 

ج: من أجل تطبيق اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة يجب على الحكومة اتخاذ الخطوات التالية: 
1. إدخال جميع مواد اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في القوانين اليمنية ما عدا التي تخالف مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية وهي قليلة جداً. 
2. إلغاء أي نص(مادة) موجود في القوانين اليمنية لا تتفق مع أي مادة موجودة في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة تخالف مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية وهي قليلة جداً
3. التعديل الجزئي أو الكلي لأي نص(مادة) قانون موجود في القوانين اليمنية تتعارض كلياً أو جزئياً مع أي مادة(نص) موجود في الاتفاقية الدولية للقضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة تخالف مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية وهي قليلة جداً. 
4. إضافة مادة واحدة أو أكثر في القوانين اليمنية من أجل أن تحصل المرأة اليمنية على جميع الحقوق الموجودة في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. 
. 
س: هل القوانين اليمنية تتفق أم تتعارض مع نصوص الاتفاقية الدولية للقضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة المتعلقة بالحقوق السياسية؟ 
ج: إن أكثر القوانين اليمنية تتفق مع مواد الاتفاقية الدولية للقضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة, وتوجد أيضاً عدد قليل من المواد القانونية اليمنية التي تتعارض مع اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. 
س: لماذا لا يجوز للحكومة اليمنية عند قيامها بتطبيق اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في اليمن من خلال إضافة أو إلغاء أو تعديل المواد القانونية مخالفة لمبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية
ج: لا يجوز للحكومة اليمنية بإضافة أو تعديل مادة قانونية من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في اليمن, لسببين الأول, لأن الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي لجميع القوانين اليمنية طبقاً للمادة(3) من الدستور اليمني. والسبب الثاني: لأن المادة(37) من القانون المدني اليمني تنص بأنه في حالة تعارض بين اتفاقية دولية صادقت عليها اليمن ونص في القانون اليمني فإن نص القانون اليمني هو الذي يسري. 
؟

----------


## طالبة حقوق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سوري ياجماعة في غلط املائي في الموضوع وماعرفت اعدله التعديل هو اتفاقية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .* 
*ونرحب بك فى المنتدى وننتظر منك مايثريه بالهادف من الموضوعات دائما...يتم التعديل بالضغط على مربع تحرير الموجود اسفل المشاركة*

----------

